

The History of the Handshake - pepys
http://www.penelopejcorfield.co.uk/discussion-point.htm

======
say_what_say
I wish shaking hands would go away in the modern office. There are still a
significant number of people who dodge soap and sometimes even water when they
leave the bathroom, then go on to shake a whole load of hands. I have found
senior people some of the worst.

Don't get me started on people who mine their ears and nose for nuggets of
horribleness, then flick, and go onto shake hands.

------
concerto
Interesting. I wonder if the current Ebola outbreak is going to lead to major,
lasting changes in how people greet each other.

E.g. Liberia loses its handshake: [http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/world-
africa-29260185](http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-29260185)

~~~
cafard
Supposedly one of the reasons that Mussolini preferred the old Roman salute
was that he had a thing about handshakes and germs.

------
KhalilK
I thought this was going to be about a different kind of handshaking[0], still
interesting nonetheless.

0.[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handshaking](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handshaking)

